# Uninstall McAfee Virusscan



## Jon Hallas (Apr 22, 2006)

We currently have Windows XP, and use Virusscan 2005 version9.0. The 1st step in installing McAfee VirusScan 2006 is to uninstall the previous version and this is proving to be real difficult. Even inSafe Mode, we still get these messages during various phases of the process:
- "Uninstall components could not be initialized
- "Some compnents of ActiveShiled are either missing or might have not been installed properly
- "Some McAfee Security Center components might not have been installed or launched properly. Restart your ocmputer to fix this. If message appears after restart, please reinstall McAfee Security Center. 

Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Flatiron (Sep 25, 2005)

Maybe here.
McAfeeHelp SiteMap
http://tools.mcafeehelp.com/doc.php?siteid=1&docid=71541&support=ts
or here
LurkHere Tech Support - McAfee Uninstall Instructions - All Flavors
http://www.lurkhere.com/forum/DCForumID19/7.html
or here
McAfeehelp.com :: View topic - How Do I Uninstall My Previous Anti-Virus Version?
http://forums.mcafeehelp.com/viewtopic.php?p=192369


----------



## Jon Hallas (Apr 22, 2006)

All 3 suggestions were tried. Even after no files remain in c:\ProgramFiles\mcafee.com\agent\app, and I try to remove Security Center, the same error message appears: "Uninstall component could not be initialized".


----------

